# GPU-Z incorrectly shows Dedicated Memory Usage



## MihaStar (May 29, 2016)

I have quite a unique R9 290X card, it had passed the memory replacement procedure, from 4GB Hynix AFR to 8GB Elpida BABG.
After that, and after all proper vBIOS modifications (there's a long Hawaii BIOS Editing thread at overclock.net) the GPU-Z is the only program that incorrectly detects the memory buffer loading.

For example, I run MSI Kombustor GPU Memory burner 6GB test, and the reported memory load increases linearly from 2D value to ~4000MB (see the screenshot) and then, resets to 0MB again and continues counting on. So, according to GPU-Z I'm running the test with ~2300MB, while in fact the load equals ~6400MB.
The same problem is observed in different apps requiring more that 4096MB of VRAM.

I want to note that GPU-Z detects the memory properly (see the screenshot), 8GB Elpida GDDR5.

I tried some other monitoring tools (AIDA64, HWInfo64), they correctly report the VRAM loading.
It seems to me there's some hard-coding in the program code, where 290X is assumed to be a 4GB card, while it's not always true...


----------



## puma99dk| (May 29, 2016)

Have u tried any of the previous versions of GPU-Z to see if they shows the correct amount of vram for ur R9 290X ?

and as said before plz fill out ur System Specs it helps also in the future


----------



## MihaStar (May 29, 2016)

Well, have seen that bug since version 0.8.6 till the current 0.8.8. 
I think it's an architectural bug, not the problem of any particular program build.

...Now specially tried version 0.7.4, as the first with official 290X support. The problem confirmed again, but the sensors behave a bit different, Memory Usage (Dedicted) stays at 0MB, while the sensor called Memory Usage (Dynamic) shows the behavior described above (rises to ~4000MB, falls to 0MB and rises again to ~2300MB).
So, nothing different in fact.


----------



## W1zzard (May 30, 2016)

I assumed this to be a bug in the driver, it overflows when passing 4 GB, because it's internally represented as 32-bit.

But since you report that it works in other tools on same system with same drivers, I'll look at this again, must be a GPU-Z bug.


----------



## Mussels (May 30, 2016)

you seriously replaced the RAM on the card?

that's pretty hardcore


----------



## Naki (May 30, 2016)

Mussels said:


> you seriously replaced the RAM on the card?
> 
> that's pretty hardcore


I don't think he did it himself, he had it done.


----------



## Frick (May 30, 2016)

Naki said:


> I don't think he did it himself, he had it done.



Aye it requires expensive tools and knowhow. The T-862 reballer can be had for pretty cheap (at least some years ago), but afaik it's pretty crappy and it's quite small. (I found one in Sweden some years ago for about €200-300 I think, but after reading up on it I decided it wasn't worth it) If you're serious you have to spend a lot more.


----------



## Ferrum Master (May 30, 2016)

Pretty much you can ask any level3 mobile phone repar center to do it... daily job. Just a bit scary setting up the profiles and temperatures. As GPU's are heck of a good heat spreaders, and designed to be so.


----------



## MihaStar (May 31, 2016)

For everyone who doesn't believe that memory chips have been replaced in fact, welcome here:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2540#post_25123176

Yes, some specific equipment is needed, ERSA infra-red heater station for BGA solder/unsolder, and Lukey 852D+ for re-balling. And the balls, certainly, 0.5mm in diameter.
In fact, my card is not the only one that had been modified, the second one is 290 (non-X).

Everything is real. Hardcore only.


----------



## MihaStar (Jun 2, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> I assumed this to be a bug in the driver, it overflows when passing 4 GB, because it's internally represented as 32-bit.
> 
> But since you report that it works in other tools on same system with same drivers, I'll look at this again, must be a GPU-Z bug.


Is there any progress regarding the issue, I wonder? Has the bug been confirmed?


----------



## Failquail (Jun 2, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> I assumed this to be a bug in the driver, it overflows when passing 4 GB, because it's internally represented as 32-bit.
> 
> But since you report that it works in other tools on same system with same drivers, I'll look at this again, must be a GPU-Z bug.


This does seem similar to the thread i posted quite a long time ago
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/memory-usage-counter-resets-above-4gb-r9-390.220697/
It does seem to be that GPU-Z does not report correctly on memory levels much above 4GB...


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 2, 2016)

Same happens in Unigine Valley and Heaven benchmarks for 8Gb cards, they report as 4Gb, particularly the 980Ti's.


----------



## Naki (Jun 2, 2016)

What does GPU Caps say?


----------



## AsRock (Jun 2, 2016)

MihaStar said:


> For everyone who doesn't believe that memory chips have been replaced in fact, welcome here:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1561372/hawaii-bios-editing-290-290x-295x2-390-390x/2540#post_25123176
> 
> Yes, some specific equipment is needed, ERSA infra-red heater station for BGA solder/unsolder, and Lukey 852D+ for re-balling. And the balls, certainly, 0.5mm in diameter.
> ...



Confusing part about the links is that he swapped out Hynix for Elpedia.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 2, 2016)

MihaStar said:


> any progress


still in taiwan for computex, back next week


----------



## Naki (Jun 3, 2016)

AsRock said:


> Confusing part about the links is that he swapped out Hynix for Elpedia.


It is called Elpida: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elpida_Memory

Why is this confusing? Do you think a videocard cannot handle different RAM types/brands?


----------



## MihaStar (Jun 3, 2016)

Naki said:


> It is called Elpida: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elpida_Memory
> 
> Why is this confusing? Do you think a videocard cannot handle different RAM types/brands?


I suppose this disappointment is from the mining point of view, but mining wasn't important in my case.

In fact it's not so easy to get 4Gbit GDDR5 chips for a reasonable price. I can say Micron AJR was nearly 3x times more expensive than Elpida 4032, and there's no sense in such an upgrade, it's easer to sell 290X and simply buy 390/390X instead.


----------



## Naki (Jun 3, 2016)

MihaStar said:


> I suppose this disappointment is from the mining point of view, but mining wasn't important in my case.
> 
> In fact it's not so easy to get 4Gbit GDDR5 chips for a reasonable price. I can say Micron AJR was nearly 3x times more expensive than Elpida 4032, and there's no sense in such an upgrade, it's easer to sell 290X and simply buy 390/390X instead.


Was not aware different brands/models of video RAM cause different mining speeds, thanks!
OK, what is your use case, then? Work (professional software) or play (gaming)?


----------



## MihaStar (Jun 3, 2016)

Naki said:


> Was not aware different brands/models of video RAM cause different mining speeds, thanks!
> OK, what is your use case, then? Work (professional software) or play (gaming)?


The card is used at home, and the reason is different nVIDIA-optimized games that sometimes require more that 4GB of VRAM (in order to be well-played only on 980ti/titan x).

But after the upgrade, the card is still actual just because the 1080 is also equipped with 8GB 

There was another point, being a HW and FW enginer it's quite interesting to make something unusial with the device/BIOS, make some tuning, etc.


----------



## Caring1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Naki said:


> It is called Elpida: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elpida_Memory
> 
> Why is this confusing? Do you think a videocard cannot handle different RAM types/brands?


It's common knowledge that Elpida memory does not overclock as well as Micron or Samsung chips.


----------



## Naki (Jun 3, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> It's common knowledge that Elpida memory does not overclock as well as Micron or Samsung chips.


OK - thanks!
I do not mine, but AFAIK there is not much use in overclocking the video card's RAM or even the core, if you are mining.
When mining, the best possible stability is desired and sought, not top speeds. 
In fact sometimes a slight underclock and/or undervoltage of the videocard is done, in order to lower temps.


----------



## AsRock (Jun 3, 2016)

Naki said:


> It is called Elpida: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elpida_Memory
> 
> Why is this confusing? Do you think a videocard cannot handle different RAM types/brands?



O no i spelt it wrong the Internets crashing down upon us, get over it.



Naki said:


> OK - thanks!
> I do not mine, but AFAIK there is not much use in overclocking the video card's RAM or even the core, if you are mining.
> When mining, the best possible stability is desired and sought, not top speeds.
> In fact sometimes a slight underclock and/or undervoltage of the videocard is done, in order to lower temps.



Aah now it makes sense why he got those chips.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2016)

Problem found, fix in next release


----------



## MihaStar (Jun 6, 2016)

That's great! 
Maybe, some testing/confirmation required before the release? I could do that.


----------



## W1zzard (Jun 6, 2016)

Invited you to the beta testing private message thread, first post has the latest build with the changes for memory monitoring


----------



## Failquail (Jun 6, 2016)

W1zzard said:


> Invited you to the beta testing private message thread, first post has the latest build with the changes for memory monitoring


Could i get a link? Sounds like the same bug i have with my R9 390 so you might kill two bugs with one fix


----------



## MihaStar (Jun 7, 2016)

Failquail said:


> Could i get a link? Sounds like the same bug i have with my R9 390 so you might kill two bugs with one fix


I've already tested that, and the bug is gone  It's the same bug you've encountered, it's similar to 290X 8GB version and 390/390X 8GB cards.
So waiting for the release.


----------



## Naki (Jun 11, 2016)

AsRock said:


> O no i spelt it wrong the Internets crashing down upon us, get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aah now it makes sense why he got those chips.


* When just 3-4 major videoRAM manufacturers exist, I think one should at least try to have some courtesy as to remember their names correctly. 

Sigh. He clearly said he is NOT mining at all. You need to work on your reading comprehension skills, methinks.


----------



## Lordken (Dec 8, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> Problem found, fix in next release



Sorry to revive this thread, but didnt this bug come back in meantime? I just noticed that my RX580 8GB shows up to 4GB in "memory used (dedicated)" , latest 2.27.0 and latest drivers 19.12.1.  Win7x64
Not sure if someone else with AMD/RX500 can confirm this, if this is indeed gpuz/driver bug.
Sad thing is I cant guarantee my card isn't messed up, as I bought it used from miner, so dunno if it couldn't be 4GB and he just flashed 8GB bios when selling or something like that (but I kind of doubt he would get 4GB for mining)


Reason why I started looking into this was that Jedi Fallen Order keeps randomly rebooting my PC, so I kind of suspected gpu/vram. Strange thing is that even when I run MSI kombustor furmark donut 6500MB test it shows just around 2GB usage. For bellow load I tried unigine superposition 8K which says it should use 6GB, also few other games I quickly tested never gets above 4GB in there.


----------



## Naki (Dec 9, 2019)

Upgrade to a normal, new OS such as Windows 10 maybe? 
IF you play games you would want Windows 10 anyway.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 9, 2019)

Lordken said:


> Win7x64


If I remember correctly, Windows 7 can not track more than 4 GB of VRAM allocations


----------



## Lordken (Dec 10, 2019)

W1zzard said:


> If I remember correctly, Windows 7 can not track more than 4 GB of VRAM allocations


You are of course right sir, in Win10 (same box) it shows above 4GB. Thanks



Naki said:


> Upgrade to a normal, new OS such as Windows 10 maybe?
> IF you play games you would want Windows 10 anyway.


Yes I game and no thanks I dont want win10.
Only reason i have win10 in dual boot is for VR as that really only works there. But sadly as i'm just building new ryzen box I will have to stomach that win10 crap


----------



## Naki (Dec 10, 2019)

Many PC/Xbox exclusives are only offered in Windows Store, no Store on Windows 7, so you cannot run those. 
For example (but not limited to) - Forza series, Forza Horizon series.
Some lesser games may work on Windows 8.1 too, but as that is basically an early version of Windows 10, no reasons to want it.


----------

